# Fuel lines on husky 128l string trimmer



## Etap73 (Apr 24, 2016)

So I bought a bunch of string trimmers off cl this weekend. All problem child's for next to nothing. One of the 2 husky 223l s that I got runs like a champ so it was a score. Anyway the 128l needs a bit of work. The fuel lines are really brittle, and as I was pulling everything apart to clean it I pulled the fuel line out of the tank a bit. So much so that it needs to go back in. No big deal I'll go buy some line and a filter for it. 

This might sound like a dumb question but I've never done this and figured someone might have a better way. How do I get the new line into the tank? The old line will not push back in, it's too tight. Is the new line just pliable enough to slide in our is there a trick to it? 

Any thoughts would be appreciated! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## GlynnC (Apr 24, 2016)

Cut the end of the fuel line in a long taper (wedge shaped) with sissors, this allows a small tip to be inserted in the hole to get it started. 

The Husqvarna 223L is one of my favorite string trimmers!


----------



## Etap73 (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for the tip. I haven't used it too much yet but the 223 feels real strong! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## GlynnC (Apr 26, 2016)

Just put fuel line in a tank this morning--after you get the line started into tank using the trimmed portion, you may need to reach in with needle nose pliers and pull line thru!


----------

